# classical marching music



## kasban (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi I'm a gymnastics coach in need of help. could anyone recomend a piece of classical music suitable for a march on/entrance in a gymnastics display


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, kasban.

How about Sousa's works? I can't recommend any particular piece, but I know he's written a lot for March/Military band.


----------



## kasban (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks will look that up


----------

